# Khảo sát & thiết kế Máy lạnh Âm trần Daikin cho văn phòng nhỏ,hội nghị,showroom – Công suất 1.5HP



## adkytl (8 Tháng mười một 2019)

*Máy lạnh Âm trần Daikin FCFC40DVM/RZFC40DVM*
*Gía bán lẻ: 19.200.000VNĐ (Kèm remote dây)*






*Kiểu mặt nạ thời trang có thể hòa quyện vào bất kì không gian nội thất nào*

Có tổng cộng 18 kiểu thổi gió (Dễ dàng lắp đặt tại bất kì vị trí nào trên trần)
Phân bổ không khí lạnh đều khắp không gian phòng bằng luồng gió thổi 360 độ
Tiết kiệm năng lương nhờ vào chỉ số CSPF cao (4.67)
Điều khiển lưu lượng gió 3 tốc độ (Low/Medium/High)
Mặt nạ được phủ lớp vật liệu chống bụi
Dàn tản nhiệt hợp kim nhôm Micro Channel cho hiệu suất cao
Dàn nóng mới có thiết kế gọn & trọng lượng nhẹ


*Điều hòa Âm trần FCFC40DVM/RZFC40DVM* vừa được Daikin giới thiệu và cho ra mắt vào tháng 10/2019. Model mới sẽ có dãy công suất rộng hơn từ 1.5HP đến 6.0HP và thiết kế gọn nhẹ hơn model trước, giờ đây người tiêu dùng sẽ có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn với mức giá hấp dẫn






*Thương hiệu sản xuất máy điều hòa không khí hàng đầu thế giới:*

Nhà sản xuất máy điều hòa không khí hàng đầu thế giới với bề dày lịch sử gần 100 nắm. Daikin được cả thế giới biết đến với những sản phẩm chất lượng cao và sự tiên phong trong giải pháp công nghệ nhằm mang đến cho người tiêu dùng những tính năng công nghệ mới, thân thiện với môi trường,…






Daikin tại thị trường Việt Nam luôn vững vàng với vị trí số 1 ở tất cả các dòng sản phẩm: Dòng điều hòa treo tường dân dụng, dòng Âm trần, Tủ đứng, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Áp trần, Multi,…đã chúng minh được chất lượng vuột trội và dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng tốt nhất.

Được sản xuất và nhập khẩu nguyên bộ từ Thái Lan. Đây là quốc gia sản xuất điều hòa Daikin lớn nhất tại Đông Nam Á, chuyên cung cấp cho toàn bộ khu vực này. Phần lớn điều hòa Daikin chính hãng được sản xuất tại Thái Lan, Malaysia, Việt Nam, số ít được sản xuất tại Czech.

*Công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm điện:*






*Sử dụng dòng môi chất lạnh mới nhất R32 trên các sản phẩm cao cấp của Daikin:*

R-32 là môi chất lạnh thế hệ mới có khả năng truyền nhiệt hiệu quả và giảm thiểu tác động đến môi trường. R-32 truyền tải nhiệt rất hiệu quả, có thể giảm tiêu thụ điện năng lên đến xấp xỉ 10% so với máy điều hòa không khí sử dụng môi chất lạnh R-22. Hơn nữa, so với các môi chất lạnh được sử dụng rộng rãi hiện nay như R-22 và R-410A, thì R-32 có khả năng làm nóng lên toàn cầu chỉ bằng 1/3 và có tác động rất ít đến môi trường.

Tại nước ta: Với dòng máy điều hòa thương mại (Âm trần, tủ đứng, Áp trần, Giấu trần, Multi,..) thì chỉ có duy nhất Daikin sử dụng môi chất lạnh tiên tiến nhất này.






*Điều khiển từ xa mới với thiết kế đơn giản, gọn nhẹ:*

Loại điều khiển từ xa với thiết kế đơn giản nhưng hiện đại, lớp vỏ ngoài màu trắng sáng dễ dàng hòa quyện vào bất kì không gian nội thất nào. Thao tác trên điều khiển cũng rất đơn giản, chỉ cần làm theo chỉ dẫn.






*Kiểm soát luồng gió thông minh:*

Đảm bảo sự thoải mái nhờ chế độ lưu lượng gió "tự động" phù hợp với mức tải
Hiệu suất năng lượng tiện lợi cho các cửa hàng vào các thời điểm cao điểm hay vắng khách.






*Dàn nóng nhỏ gọn, tiết kiệm không gian*

So với model không Inverter trước đây, dàn nóng mới nhỏ gọn hơn với chiều cao chỉ còn 990mm. Dễ dàng lắp đặt ở những nơi không gian bị giới hạn, trong khi vẫn duy trì được hiệu suất tiết kiệm năng lượng CSPF cao.






*Thông số kỹ thuật chi tiết Máy lạnh Âm trần Daikin FCFC40/50/60/71/100/125/140DVM - Model New 2019*






*Liên hệ tư vấn miễn phí giải pháp điều hòa không khí cho công trình của bạn:*






*ĐẠI LÝ DAIKIN TP.HCM - CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 – Đường TCH35 – KP5- P.Tân Chánh Hiệp  – Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE hỗ trợ về kỹ thuật : 0909 400 608  Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
WEBSITE: _maylanhanhsao.com_


----------



## thuhien (16 Tháng bảy 2020)

ib


----------

